# My Website Russiantimes Is Online



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello

This is my first post here, I am a collector from switzerland with a weak

point for Russian watches.









I decided to create this website as a useful reference for collectors.

I hope you like it.

Feel free to put my banner to your link pages or to sign my guestbook.

Greetings

Phil










RUSSIAN-TIMES


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very interesting site Phil, well done









I especially like this *`Cosmonaut Navigator`*?


















When was it made and what sort of movement did/does it have?









BTW I hope you don`t mind me posting your photo


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BLOODY NORA AND WOWSER-i didn't know there were such nice ruskies as those, the ones in 'golden times' have some reeeaaalllllyyy nice cases-fancy lugs and all.

you learn something new every day, i also didn't know that there were 'presicion' watches made there either, they look really interesting with their micro adjusters for the regulation









all in all, a fantastic job you've done there phil-congrats, there are a lot of names that i don't recognise and a sub-title below the pictures (or on them) with a brief description, or just the manufacturers name in english would improve it immensly, i felt a little out of my depth as i'm probably better at ballet dancing than understanding russian
















regards,john









btw, i just had to bookmark it


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi phil - nice to see you posting here too!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome mate! Very impressed with your website. How long did that take you to put together? A real labour of love I'll bet. Well done


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a really nice collection you have their







great website as well with loads of great photo's


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Excellent site, well done


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Great site - well done. I just love browsing other people's collections


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent site, I love the photo-montages you've done for each watch. In fact the whole site is very nicely presented, I like the changing left hand side portraits as well.

Well done and added to my bookmarks.

Andy


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Great site Phil, great collection.

Dave...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Some excellent stuff....that's me set up for the day







.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> When was it made and what sort of movement did/does it have?


I remember enquiring about this a couple of years ago when it was a prototype. At that stage it was to have a Vostok auto movement.

I didn't know it had gone into production







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Brilliant site Phil and a warm welcome to RLT.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link, cool site! Like the look of the crown at 2 one!


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Stan said:


> Brilliant site Phil and a warm welcome to RLT.


Hy Stan

I was browsing through your nice site and i must say i like it









There is a 2MWF Start in your collection which is adorable!

I noticed that you are an Amiga veteran like me.

You may look here

http://www.netgrafik.ch/pixelart.htm

these are things i have done about 17 Years ago...

I did a lot of graphics for serveral games, maybe you remeber some...?

Greetings

Phil


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Phil,

Thanks for the kind words about my site.









It really is a small world, and more so because of the Amiga.  What games did you work on?

Do you still have an Amiga or maybe emulate it on a PC?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*WoW!*

That's got to win the "Best 1st post ever" Prize









What a fantastic site and great photography!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That is a fantastic site - well done and welcome to the forum.

Thanks for giving me another watch to hunt down - never knew Vostok did precision models, I'm now watching three on the bay!


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow...!

I am surprised about the many coments and the

warm welcome from you









Thank you all for the feedback and the kind words.

A perfect award for the many hours spending on my or

behid the camera.

I am planing to update the site regularly.

So check out for news... 

Grretings

Phil










RUSSIAN-TIMES


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2005)

A beautiful and fascinating site - I'm feeling very covetous right now!


----------

